# Check my snake onetime



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

We've had him about 6 months, he loves to strike feed which I'm told is a bit odd for a male Ball Python.
He's very cool even though he tried to strangle me a few times.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I really wish I could get over my fear of snakes


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a beauty of a snake. real nice


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice BP, but theirs a reptile section


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

my friend has one aswell in an elaborate natural themed enclosure, i swear its like a living piece of art these pythons.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Nice Ball Python.

I will no longer put any snake around my neck. That's just asking for trouble.
More than a few snake owners have died from doing that. The snake may coil tightly around your neck 
or bite you in the face.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

wouldn't you just squeeze the sh*t out of the snake until his organs burst out? i would if it where me or him!

nice BP though


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very pretty! I can't feed them rabbits or mice even if they are frozen I just can't stand to watch it and I know I can leave the room but I can't buy them and do that to them because I know what is going to happen.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

> nice BP, but theirs a reptile section


Ohh, you know I never knew, I'll post there in future









BullSnake, would a Ball Python have the strength to kill a man? I'm just asking as I don't know, not calling into question your knowledge or anything.


----------



## AttackFish (May 12, 2008)

nice little bp, I almost bought a hatchling on impulse today at the LPS.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> BullSnake, would a Ball Pyhon have the strength to kill a man? I'm just asking as I don't know.


I don't know for sure. They are very strong though.

I remember a six-foot bullsnake giving me quite a fright once when it coiled around my neck and tightened up. After that, I swore to never drape a snake around my neck, again.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No0dles said:


> wouldn't you just squeeze the sh*t out of the snake until his organs burst out? i would if it where me or him!
> 
> nice BP though


HAHA, i have just literally spat my drink out..

And thats a very cool looking snake you got there Whitelineracer (even though i hate the sh*t outta snakes







) Also, top qualtiy photos


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ball pythons wont do no harm by strangling a man. Possibly a small and weak 5 year old, but they arnt that stong. A 10 ft boa could possibly kill you, but not a ball python that only gets like 5 ft. Also, males tend to be smaller then this so you have even less to worry about. Their bite isnt anything to be worried about unless your a pansy. Also they rarely will bite unless mistaken for food or you piss them off.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

no worrys on what bullsnake said, he wont strangle you. you could easily get him off, and as for biting in the face, maybe a different type of snake, bps are so docile and chill.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> ball pythons wont do no harm by strangling a man. Possibly a small and weak 5 year old, but they arnt that stong. A 10 ft boa could possibly kill you, but not a ball python that only gets like 5 ft. Also, males tend to be smaller then this so you have even less to worry about. Their bite isnt anything to be worried about unless your a pansy. Also they rarely will bite unless mistaken for food or you piss them off.


They definitely vary with their temperament like all animals, tho...i had a ball python that bit the sh*t out of me all the time, and it might not be anything to worry about, but it definitely made me bleed a decent amount on a few different occasions haha


----------

